# Galveston Basses



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2007)

Anybody ever play one? I'm considering picking up one of the seven stringers to play with.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 14, 2007)

what a fugly headstock...

sorry, i can't help you. never played one.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 15, 2007)

I did play one, but I'm not really a bassist. I couldn't play on it too well nor could I tap on it (chordal tapping). I'm not sure how the others feel, but this certainly was not for me.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 15, 2007)

I played a 6 string bass Galve and i liked it alot. I have though about buying on of those myself many times or maybe an 8 version


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm definitely tempted to get an 8 string one. I mean even if it's a piece of shit, it's an 8 string bass for like $500.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 15, 2007)

Many report the 8 string is nice...


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these. I'm looking for something to play around with, and a 7 string with a low F# would be cool to track with the Halo eight string I've got coming...


----------



## EverDream (Sep 12, 2007)

A Warning to all potential Galveston Bass buyers (at least for the 8 string version)... I own one, and it doesn't have adjustable action on individual strings (your only way to adjust that is truss rod which of course changes the action on all strings). This has been a big problem for me because I can't get the action low without it buzzing! And another retarded thing about it.. it won't fit any bigger than a .145 through the F# body hole. And the reason that's retarded is... .145 at F# is too floppy really. 

Maybe guitarists might not mind, but it definitely is too loose for that tight bass sound bassists like. It can still sound good but not optimal. Galveston didn't design this for F# very well at all. It seems to me like they didn't take into account the necessary changes needed to the 8th string slot to accomodate thicker strings. There isn't even a manufacturers website!! But like someone said... $500 for an 8string bass! That's about the best deal you're going to get!!

I ordered a .230 and .180 from Knucklehead a year or two ago and I had to remove the metal piece on the front side of the bass where the strings go through the body, and remove the piece that goes through the back as well, and use the front piece backwards on the backside and just have the string go over the wood (not that I care, it's not a bass I really am inspired to take care of very much, lol). 

This worked because the top metal piece was able to fit the strings through and still stop the ball end, but the piece that was designed for this on the back originally (before I removed it) wasn't big enough. Oh and I used this method on the .180 (I did something else for the .230 that worked for a while, I hadn't thought of using the front side metal piece at that time or I would've tried, so I still don't know if that one would've fit, it might not have as the .180 seemed to just barely fit).

So keep that in mind if you do want to buy one. .180 seems to be the max limit using the method I used. I can't speak for the 7 string but that is probably the same as the 8 with just no high F string. (I'm not positive though if it was designed for F#-C or B-F though so don't quote me on this).

It gets the job done, but it's not at all a nice bass imo. Also the bridge seems to not be mounted properly on mine. It's elevated from the body slightly towards the back. But that's what you get when you're getting a guitar that is sold exclusive on ebay and there's no company website for them!!

But if you just want low end, then I seriously doubt this thing is any more suited for F# than any other good 5 string bass, it should be since it was designed for F#, but it isn't, it was made cheaply without much thought imo.

Hope this helps those of you who are thinking about getting one. I have one and use it for my bass tracks, it will work for now until I one day get a better bass, so it works, yes, and it sounds good!! It just isn't designed for optimal configuration. Ok that's all, later!


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 12, 2007)

How does it sound, can you get a decent sound from them or ?


----------



## EverDream (Sep 12, 2007)

The sound is good I think (it's the only bass I've played and I can't really say for sure because I play silently through a DI), I definitely like the sound, the sound definitely isn't the problem for me. I may try to post a sound sample later on but it won't be anything flashy, I'm really a guitarist, I just have the bass to double the guitar an octave lower, but it will give you an idea what it sounds like. I'll post back if I come up with something.


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the 8 string, and I really like it! I wrote 3 small pieces for the 8 string bass and woodwind trio for my senior recital, played it live. Worked great!

I'm actually selling it, if any of you want to buy it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these. I'm looking for something to play around with, and a 7 string with a low F# would be cool to track with the Halo eight string I've got coming...



Neat, be sure to let us know what you think! If it's good and doesn't have the problems EverDream said the 8 has, I might get one. I've been eyeballing those things on and off for quite a while now.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Neat, be sure to let us know what you think! If it's good and doesn't have the problems EverDream said the 8 has, I might get one. I've been eyeballing those things on and off for quite a while now.



Hehe yeah sooner or later I'll pick up a 6 or 7 string bass. Not sure if it will be one of these or not at this point...


----------



## EverDream (Sep 13, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Neat, be sure to let us know what you think! If it's good and doesn't have the problems EverDream said the 8 has, I might get one. I've been eyeballing those things on and off for quite a while now.



If his doesn't have the problems mine has then I got screwed  

Ok but unless they changed the model since I bought it, it should also not have adjustable action on idividual strings, and the 8th string hole can't fit anything bigger than .145 gauge. These things are problems that effect each one I believe, it's a design flaw, it's not a faulty one, they are probably all having these (bad) features. But if he has any less problems then me then he either got fortunate, or I just got screwed! Nice! Oh well I still might make a sound sample if I feel up to it later.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm GASing now. Do they have a shop or are they only sold over e-bay ?


----------



## EverDream (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are only sold on ebay. Anyway I made a sample clip, like I said it's nothing fancy musically but you'll get to hear what it sounds like in action (with fresh D'Addario strings). I'm going to go upload it and then I'll come back and edit my post and add the links. brb.

UPDATE: Ok here is the link. http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/21/232417/Galveston8StringBassDemo%28Solo%29%282%29.mp3

File Size: 1.50 MB
Duration: 1:05
Format: MP3
Bitrate: 192 kbps
Bit Depth: 16 bit
Sample Rate: 48,000 hz
Channels: 1 (Mono)

Pickup Position: Middle
Pickup Mode: Passive
Effects: None (Dry)
Excite Method: Plectrum
Recording Method: Direct Input
Recording Unit: Behringer V-Amp Pro Rackmount

String1: .020 Plain / D'Addario / E3 (164.8 hz)
String2: .028 Wound / D'Addario / B2 (123.5 hz)
String3: .040 Wound / D'Addario / F#2 (92.5 hz)
String4: .055 Wound / D'Addario / C#2 (69.3 hz)
String5: .075 Wound / D'Addario / G#1 (51.9 hz)
String6: .110 Wound / D'Addario / D#1 (38.9 hz)
String7: -none- (I meant to have a .145 on here tuned to A#0, but haven't boughten it yet)
String8: .180 Wound / Knucklehead / G#0 (26.0 hz) (this is supposed to be tuned to F0, but I have it up to G#0 for now, due to the absence of the 7th string)

Content: It's just a simple little G# Pentatonic Blues Scale (I believe). If you have trouble making out the lower pitches (I can hear them just fine but not everyone may have a good ear that low when the bass is just by itself without a higher unison octave) just double the playback rate to hear it 1 octave higher (and a little faster of course, )

And that's it, I hope I've been helpful. !


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2007)

^ That's actually not half bad! The low string gets kind of muddy, but some EQ or switching it over to active might help with that.


----------



## EverDream (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks  Yeah I wanted to have it totally direct with no effects nothing... that way you can fiddle with it in your sequencer and see how you can make it sound with what you've got (since that's what you'd be using if you owned and played the bass anyway, lol) Also the .180 is a little thick for G#0 (you can't say it wasn't tight sounding enough that's for sure, LOL), I had to tune it up because I'm missing my 7th string right now so I had to pretend like the 8th string was the 7th. So if I had the .145 on there it might sound perfect. Also remember anyone who's interested that the .180 will not fit through the tuner holes normally... you have to do that trick I explained in my first post in this thread. Anyway thanks, and glad you liked. Oh and btw, the headstock on the 8 looks better than the 7, to me at least. It's a little taller and looks more like the ibanez 8 string headstock. Anyway later


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Sep 18, 2007)

Eddie Loves You said:


> I have the 8 string, and I really like it! I wrote 3 small pieces for the 8 string bass and woodwind trio for my senior recital, played it live. Worked great!
> 
> I'm actually selling it, if any of you want to buy it.


----------



## EverDream (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey! I decided to make a riff to show how the bass sounds beneath the guitar. However I have the bass mixed high up in the mix because I'm featuring the bass and not the guitars after all  Once again no wizardry playing here, just a simple riff alternating between the key of D# and G#. This time I have a compressor on the bass and I also used a multi-band limiter to try to reduce the mud and make it sound clearer and cut through the mix (maybe not what you'd normally want to do but I am trying to demo it to you guys, lol). Anyway here is the link:

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/21/232417/Galveston8StringBassDemo%28GuitarRiff%29.mp3

The guitar is just my Schecter C7 Blackjack tuned to Drop G#, with D'Addario .009 - .056 gauges, running it through my V-Amp Pro using the Modern Hi-Gain and Cabinet #14. I don't have the gain all the way up, I have it up as high as it will go before it starts to sound like a buzz saw and lose the nice hard attack (I learned this trick from Petrucci, lol). It's double tracked of course. Any timing errors (if you notice any) are just because I whipped this together really quickly and didn't take the time to perfect it, it's pretty good though to my ears. Oh and a tip: Don't have any EQ on your player or it will probably clip. 

Hopefully now people will have a good idea whether they want to buy it or not. Like I said to me it sounds great! But the bass just has some flaws that are annoying and hard to work with. I definitely wouldn't get the bass if you wanted to do higher fret stuff, because it's hard to get a low action on the higher frets without the lower frets buzzing too much, due to the individual string saddles not having adjustable action! But... if you're just looking for playing mainly in the first 12 frets and just adding lower bass lines to guitar riffs, it's great! This is all my opinion of course, who knows, I even saw a video once on youtube of some guy doing tapping stuff on it (don't ask me how he got his action low enough for that without major buzzing without adjustable saddle action, if anyone figures it out please let me know!!). Anyway hope this helps even more!


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Sep 19, 2007)

I was able to get a nice low action across all 8 strings; I just had to tweak the truss rods.

I have the high C and F strings tuned to B and E, so all of the voicings I know for guitar will work way up at the high end of the bass. The intonation is surprising good all the way up to the 26th fret.


----------



## EverDream (Sep 19, 2007)

Eddie Loves You said:


> I was able to get a nice low action across all 8 strings; I just had to tweak the truss rods.
> 
> I have the high C and F strings tuned to B and E, so all of the voicings I know for guitar will work way up at the high end of the bass. The intonation is surprising good all the way up to the 26th fret.



I guess I just haven't found the right "tweak" yet for the truss rods. But really a good guitar or bass maker should include adjustable action for each saddle. But yeah, I guess I just haven't found the right adjustment yet. Intonation seems to be good, they have really good intonation adjustment on each saddle. I just need to find the right truss rod setting so that my action is good and it doesn't buzz, I seem to not be able to get it right yet. If the action is too high which way do you turn the truss rod? Clockwise or Counterclockwise? 

EDIT: Hey I have another file for you all to hear the galveston, this one has lead guitar in it also! Here's the link http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/21/232417/Galveston8StringBassDemo%28GuitarProgressionWithLead%29.mp3


----------



## gaunten (Mar 26, 2008)

hmmm I am also thinking of getting one of these 8:s on teh bay, found me a lefty for like 500 bucks. hope they'll ship to sweden. I'll probably tune it to a low E with the original strings and see how that works out (I am a guitarist so I don't mind the bass strings being a little sloppy, I mean, I tuned my crappy 4 string down to B with original strings and just love the feel )


----------



## ghoti (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for the clips. Considering I've not played anything beyond 6 and I was wondering what these were like, it helps. It's an OK sound, but not that interesting in my opinion...I like a bass sound that either comes out and bites you or else totally surrounds you with sound. The low notes sounded too mushy for my liking, and the rest was a little less defined. Maybe flatwounds would help this thing? I wanted to try and see if I'd be comfortable on an 8 or even a 7, but $500 isn't something I want to blow if I can't set it up easily or make the lows do what I'd want.


----------

